# Problem mit JBoss-4.2.1.GA



## Bumbum564 (2. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein kleines Programm in Eclipse geschrieben.
Ist nicht wirklich "dolle" aber ich denke für den Anfang ganz ok
Wenn ich dann den JBoss in Eclipse starte und dieses Programm auf deploye funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Bekomme in der Console keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches.
Wenn ich den Client dann ausführe funktioniert der auch wunderbar und macht das was er machen soll.

Wenn ich den JBoss jetzt mit Eclipse wieder schließe und ihn aus dem "C:\Programme\jboss-4.2.1.GA\bin" über die RUN.BAT aufrufe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Aber nur, wenn die *Jar-Datei die deployed wurde im deploy-Ordner vorhanden ist. Wenn ich sie lösche bekomme ich dort auch keine Fehlermeldung.
Ist vielleicht etwas doof beschrieben aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem weiter helfen.

Hier die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme wenn die *Jar-Datei vorhanden ist:

```
11:29:37,381 WARN  [ServiceController] Problem creating service jboss.j2ee:service=EJB3,module=MyEJB3Project.jar
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Unexpected error during load of: ejb3.server.sessionbean.Anrede_SessionBean, msg=Bad version number in .class file
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.RepositoryClassLoader.loadClassImpl(RepositoryClassLoader.java:553)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.RepositoryClassLoader.loadClass(RepositoryClassLoader.java:408)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3AnnotationHandler.populateBaseInfo(Ejb3AnnotationHandler.java:293)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3AnnotationHandler.getContainers(Ejb3AnnotationHandler.java:138)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3Deployment.deployElement(Ejb3Deployment.java:486)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3Deployment.deployElement(Ejb3Deployment.java:442)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3Deployment.deployUrl(Ejb3Deployment.java:423)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3Deployment.deploy(Ejb3Deployment.java:384)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3Deployment.create(Ejb3Deployment.java:327)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.Ejb3Module.createService(Ejb3Module.java:77)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalCreate(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:260)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:243)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor3.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
        at $Proxy0.create(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.create(ServiceController.java:330)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.create(ServiceController.java:273)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor2.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
        at $Proxy33.create(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.ejb3.EJB3Deployer.create(EJB3Deployer.java:492)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.DynamicInterceptor.invoke(DynamicInterceptor.java:97)
        at org.jboss.system.InterceptorServiceMBeanSupport.invokeNext(InterceptorServiceMBeanSupport.java:238)
        at org.jboss.ws.integration.jboss42.DeployerInterceptor.create(DeployerInterceptor.java:73)
        at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptorSupport$XMBeanInterceptor.create(SubDeployerInterceptorSupport.java:180)
        at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invoke(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:91)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
        at $Proxy34.create(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.create(MainDeployer.java:969)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:818)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:782)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor18.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
        at $Proxy9.deploy(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:421)
        at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:634)
        at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:263)
        at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:336)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor3.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
        at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor9.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
        at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1025)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:819)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:782)
        at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:766)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
        at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
        at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
        at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
        at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
        at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
        at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
        at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
        at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:508)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
Caused by: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .classfile
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:620)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:260)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:56)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:195)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.RepositoryClassLoader.findClassLocally(RepositoryClassLoader.java:675)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.RepositoryClassLoader.findClass(RepositoryClassLoader.java:655)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.RepositoryClassLoader.loadClassLocally(RepositoryClassLoader.java:193)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.ClassLoadingTask$ThreadTask.run(ClassLoadingTask.java:131)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.LoadMgr3.nextTask(LoadMgr3.java:399)
        at org.jboss.mx.loading.RepositoryClassLoader.loadClassImpl(RepositoryClassLoader.java:520)
        ... 121 more
11:29:37,397 INFO  [EJB3Deployer] Deployed: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.2.1.GA/server/default/deploy/MyEJB3Project.jar
11:29:37,631 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console, warUrl=.../deploy/jmx-console.war/
11:29:38,147 ERROR [URLDeploymentScanner] Incomplete Deployment listing:

--- MBeans waiting for other MBeans ---
ObjectName: jboss.j2ee:service=EJB3,module=MyEJB3Project.jar
  State: FAILED
  Reason: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Unexpected error during load of: ejb
3.server.sessionbean.Anrede_SessionBean, msg=Bad version number in .class file

--- MBEANS THAT ARE THE ROOT CAUSE OF THE PROBLEM ---
ObjectName: jboss.j2ee:service=EJB3,module=MyEJB3Project.jar
  State: FAILED
  Reason: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Unexpected error during load of: ejb
3.server.sessionbean.Anrede_SessionBean, msg=Bad version number in .class file


11:29:38,787 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-127.0.0.1-8080
11:29:38,834 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Starting Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-127.0.0.1-8009
11:29:38,865 INFO  [Server] JBoss (MX MicroKernel) [4.2.1.GA (build: SVNTag=JBos
s_4_2_1_GA date=200707131605)] Started in 41s:332ms
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Wenn ihr noch das kleine Programm zum analysieren braucht sagt bescheid dann poste ich dieses noch.
LG


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2007)

Wieviele JDKs hast du installiert und welche Versionen?

Was ist dein JAVA_HOME?


----------



## Bumbum564 (2. Okt 2007)

Also im Java-Verzeichenis ist nur eine JDK:
- jdk1.5.0_04
und noch:
- jre1.5.0_04
- jre1.6.0_02

Mein JAVA_HOME ist "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04"


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2007)

Und was für eine Runtime wird in eclipse für das Projekt festgelegt?


----------



## Bumbum564 (2. Okt 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich an der richtigen Stelle in Eclipse geschaut habe.
Habe unter Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JREs
Da steht, dass ich "jre1.6.0_02" , "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02" verwende.


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2007)

> Da steht, dass ich "jre1.6.0_02" , "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02" verwende.


Naürlich steht das dort.

Du kompilierst die Sourcen für 1.6, wenn du den JBoss aus eclipse startest, wird die 1.6 verwendet.

Startest du den JBoss manuell, wird die 1.5 verwendest, weil das dein JAVA_HOME ist.

Ändere die runtime in eclipse auf 1.5 oder dein JAVA_HOME auf 1.6


----------



## Bumbum564 (2. Okt 2007)

Okay habe beide auf 1.5 gestellt nun bekomme ich bei beiden diese Fehlermeldung. :-(
Habe vorher auch das JAVA_HOME auf "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02" gestellt aber dann kommt beim Starten des JBosses diese Meldung:

```
===============================================================================

  JBoss Bootstrap Environment

  JBOSS_HOME: C:\Programme\jboss-4.2.1.GA

  JAVA: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\java

  JAVA_OPTS:  -Dprogram.name=run.bat -server -Xms128m -Xmx512m -Dsun.rmi.dgc.cli
ent.gcInterval=3600000 -Dsun.rmi.dgc.server.gcInterval=3600000

  CLASSPATH: C:\Programme\jboss-4.2.1.GA\bin\run.jar

===============================================================================

Error: no `server' JVM at `C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\server\jvm.dll'.
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .
```


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2007)

Oops, du brauchst ein JDK für JBoss.


----------



## Bumbum564 (2. Okt 2007)

Okay ich habe es hinbekommen, ich kann nun sowohl den JBoss manuel sowie über Eclipse starten, ohne das Probleme auftreten (wenn was deployed wurde).

Ich habe einfach nochmal die 1.5er sowie die 1.6er deinstallier und noch mal neu installiert. Diesmal jedoch nur die 1.5er und es funzt.
Jedoch habe ich nun ein anderes Problem. Dieses werde ich aber in einem seperaten Thread ansprechen.

Dank Dir aber trotzdem für deine Hife "maki".
Ich glaube ich hätte noch ewig gesucht. ;o)


----------

